# Message to Tivo: Regarding Harmony Remotes



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Can you please try and provide Logitech Harmony with the Tivo remote controls so that I can program my Harmony Elite Remote to control the Tivo Stream 4K as it does my other devices. This would be very helpful for me and I am sure many other owners of the Stream 4K. Thank you


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Does the Nvidia Shield device not work?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

In some basic ways it does work but I am wishing for a direct solution as opposed to a bit of a work around.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Problem is Tivo will never see this message. Better to contact them and Logitech directly. I'm sure it will show up in the Harmony database eventually anyway.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I sent a feature request to Tivo


----------

